# travel around south UK



## 104664 (May 22, 2007)

Hi
I´m Spanish and I am going to UK next July during two weeks. I want to travel around the south of UK. I don´t have any plans at the moment. and I don´t know nothing. If somebody have any plan and you want to share it, I am open to new ideas.

We´ll travel, my wife and two sons, 8 and 10 years. We are going out from north of Spain and to visit Eurodisney and then cross to UK by Calais-Dover.

Is possible use the Eurotunnel with LPG?

Thanks

J Luis


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

quillo said:


> Is possible use the Eurotunnel with LPG?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> J Luis


Yes as long as the vehicle is not powered by LPG (just used for cooking and heating), and if you have a bulk tank it's under a certain size, something like 47KG from memory

Andrew


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

quillo said:


> Thanks
> 
> J Luis


Hello mate mate, and welcome to the Forum.
Wish my Spanish was as good as your English.......come to think of it, I wish my English was THAT good ! 

On Eurotunnel, you can carry bottled LPG or Tank LPG for cooking up to the sizes shown on the Eurotunnel web site.
What you cannot do is travel with an LPG powered motorhome or even a duel fuel (petrol or LPG) motorhome.

Presume that when you say south UK you mean Devon and Cornwall?

It's very beautiful but the roads are VERY small and the area and it's campsites can get very busy in the high season.
Hope you have a nice holiday here.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Welcome quillo and family.

Can you let us have some idea of what kind of things you and your children enjoy doing and seeing ? That will make it easier for us to recommend places to visit and to stay.

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Spend first night or two at Canterbury [park in the motorhome parking aire at old/new Dover road] £2 per 24hrs including Free bus into centre for up to 6 persons !


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Unless you really want to visit London, avoid it! There are some sites that can be used like the Caravan Club's Crystal Palace and Abbey Wood & the camping & Caravanning Club's Chertsey. All 3 have good bus / train links to central London, but will be difficult to get on at weekends (very busy).
If you are coming to visit countryside & coasts, head west - but if you want to stop off in Canterbury (under 1 hour from Dover), there is motorhome overnight parking (like the French aires) in one of the park & rides. 
The New forest (in Hampshire, near Southampton) is unique, being heathland & open forest, and there are a number of sites that you can use, some basic, some with toilets & showers. 
see http://www.forest-holidays.com/RVEfd874a3f0d24433ba4bb37121041d87e,,.aspx
Head further west for Dorset, Devon & Cornwall; the beaches are superb, and if we had the Spanish weather, would be full all the time!

It may be useful to get temporary membership of the Camping & caravanning club - see http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/spanish/
Many British sites are quite expensive (high property prices), but the club sites offer good value if you don't have to pay the non-members' fee.

Good luck


----------



## 104664 (May 22, 2007)

*Travell around UK*

Thanks all for the information
bognormike, It is the first time that we are going to UK, I think that London is very crowded for to visit it, but London is a mandatory visit. We will spend one or two days for visit it, at least The London Eye....so we will need a campingsite near, so according you tell me I will prefer from Monday to Friday to visit. About the weather, I live in North Spain and the climate here is very rainy and in the summer the temperature isn´t over 35ºC.

thanks and I believe that I´ll improve my english, I think so.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi quillo,
I can't really help much with your tour of the UK South but the nearest campsite to the Tourist attractions in London is the Caravan Club Site at Crystal Palace.
http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Planni...lub+Sites/Site+Detail.htm?csid=CRYSTAL+PALACE
I haven't stayed there but it is very convenient for visiting London. 
I hope some-one else on here can be more helpful.
Lesley


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hello quillo, welcome to the site, we love it around the New Forest, there are wild ponies roaming free, and pretty villages, this is a link to a site where you can get more information http://www.hants.org.uk/newforest/
If you try to get on the websites of the places the members on here have told you about you should be able to decide on the places you want to visit, th New Forest is about 45 minutes driving time from Portsmouth, and not far from Southampton, it depends what you want to do. Christchurch is lovely and has a nice cathederal, Highcliffe has a nice beach, Lulworth cove is lovely and Durdle Door, there is Bovington Tank museum, sea life centre and monkey world near Weymouth, Weymouth is lovely and has a nice safe beach for children, type any of the names in google search and you will get plenty of information on the area 
Have a lovely time wherever you decide to visit

Anne


----------

